# Bathroom Finished



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Finally finished the bathroom! All bar the shouting anyway, just odds and sods now, like a new towel rail and bog paper holder etc. Why do we need new, I don't know. Everything that could go wrong did really and if the 710 could find a more expensive way of doing it she did! It was a dark blue b4 with a dark blue carpet and the tiles only went round the bath to a height of 18 inches and that was it. Pedestall sink was far too big so we got a cloakroom size vanity unit and neat little mono mixer! wc and bath the same but new bath taps, which I could not get to stop leaking so I had to buy new flexi connectors!

Anyway just thought I'd show it off!







And no I'm not doing anyone elses!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice Paul. I've got cling film stopping the shower spray leaking down the side of the bath at the moment







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Paul, looks good,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good Paul.

my house is a new one,no serious DIY for a few years yet


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we moved in in Aug '99 and it was brand new. Nearly 5 years on and were starting the cycle all over again. The bathroom was the first room we decorated back then! It's the 1st to be re done.

The 710 has a list. I haven't asked whats on it!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have painted all the rooms,put some laminate floor down,so it should keep her happy for a while


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul...looks good.









Jason


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Very nice

Now how about comming round here to prove just how good you really are.









Frank


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good work PG - reminds me of the kinda thing I do all the time......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm bloody glad I don't Garry!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Only joking - I quite enjoy it really. I've got every tool you can think of and you get a real feeling of satisfaction seeing the completed jobs.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Nice bog.























Well done, it looks good.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> Nice bog.


 I note the lids down. Very posh







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I must get a lid on our's.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice job PG

Am I lucky - my wife does most of our DIY - she loves it.

Just to mention - first post on my new Apple Mac


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Nice job PG
> 
> Am I lucky - my wife does most of our DIY - she loves it.
> 
> Just to mention - first post on my new Apple Mac


Nice one Paul. Is this your first Mac? Love them to death. I've got an iBook, Harmon Kardon soundsticks, iPod and wireless broadband for surfing in the garden. Fantastic.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Tis my first Jezzag. I am well impressed, but still getting used to it! Plugged my Ipod in expectin it to just go, but no......

I looked & its not showing anything on it. Will it wipe it when first transferred from a PC?

I assume I will have to load Musicmatch onto it.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm afraid so. Macs and PCs use different file formats when formatting hard drives (which is effectively what the iPod is). You'll need to reformat it. Musicmatch is not available for the Mac, instead you use the infinitely superior iTunes which arrived with your Mac

This support article should explain the formatting of the iPod:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61671

When it is done the iPod will connect automatically when plugged in. You should back up the data first though, there must be a way of getting all that music from PC to Mac.

Before you do it, this might be of interest: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61671

This one as well: http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.6892e2a1

If you can get the Mac to recognise the iPod, this might help in transferring the data (note in general you can't transfer music off the iPod onto a Mac or PC) http://discussions.info.apple.com/[email protected]@.6892cafc

I could go on but there are loads of good sites that give info on Mac support. I'm sure somewhere I saw something about using an iPod with PCs and Macs. I'll keep looking. You could try www.ipodlounge.com as a start.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Jeezag

Going ok so far. Will shout if any probs!

Great machine though!

Hopefully getting Airport wireless station tomorrow.


----------

